# Youth Model Charles Daily??



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am in the market for another youth model shotgun in the next few months and I was in walmart tonight and seen this gun 20ga. semi-auto.
This was selling for $270 so it is roughly the same price as a 1300 or 870.

Does anyone have one of these or a Charles Daily gun at all?

If anyone has a youth model that they are looking to get rid of let me know.

Kevin.


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a 12g pump camo 3.5 magnum and its a pretty good gun put sometimes in the field when im duck hunting the pump will jam(but only about once every 20 trips) which isnt that bad but the main thing is that i dont hold it tight after a pump so the fireing pin doesnt hit hard enouph but thats all me not the gun they are good guns snd ive seen the gun you are talking about its a pretty good deal and one of my friends has the 12 g model and he loves it he says it never lets him down!!! Ive been looking for one of my own thinking of buying the one at our wallmart

Thats my 2 sense thanks have fun!!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had one for a couple years and never had one single malfunction during that time and I treated the gun pretty rough, not to mention shooting it year around. Very good shooting gun, especially for the price. A lot of people bad mouth these types of guns but generally you will discover they never owned or shot one but simply heard a story from a friend, of a friend, of a friend. If you look around you can find the same stories about major brand guns. I gave mine to a friend that is still shooting and enjoying it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I got one for my daughter a couple years ago, no problems with the gun at all. I broke it down and cleaned it top to bottom and looked for any burring. Removed a couple on the slide and lubed it well with FP 10 and it has not missed a beat. I put a bunch of rounds through it dove hunting besides her using it. Patterns good with factory chokes but I did get a Carlson ICand Briley LM for it. They are tapped with the same threads as the Rem chokes.

It is a little rough and stiff but shoots as well as any other guns I looked at for her.


----------



## birdnbass (Feb 23, 2006)

I have one of the walmart 3in 12s. I bought it for waterfowl a few years ago and haven't had a problem with it. I have probably shot 20 or so cases of 3 Mag steel through it and still looks like new on the inside. I would recommend it for anyone not looking to spend a fortune on a field gun.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never shot one of those, but I have a Winch 1300 Ranger Compact, and I like it _a lot_. Hence the origin of my username...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What a gun shop owner told me was that they are a good gun.....but the customer service on them is very poor. He does not like the gun because if something goes wrong it takes 6 mons to a year to get parts or get the gun fixed. That is what he mentioned to me. This gun shop owner also likes to get problems fixed ASAP. He is very customer friendly. So that is what I know of them.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dang thats wierd because i heard taht they are the worst guns you can ever buy. Are you looking at a pump? I know the autos from what ive heard are horrible.

I would go with the 870 it is an awsome gun and out of any firearms it was voted #3 in the world.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

16 years ago or so 5 of my friends purchased c.d . 3" 12 ga ou's.I it's one of the best gun i ever purchased.i,m pretty sure we all still own them.about 3yrs after purhase ihad problems with a fireing pin.sent it back ,somewhere in kansas city MO.within aweek they called to say they were in receipt of my gun.the guy asked me abillion ?about when and how i used the gun to include if ishoot skeet or if i was in any kind of shooting legue.of course me being afraid of being accussed ofgun misstreatment i stated the obvious,barely shot the thing.
3weeks later a letter with an apolige for any incovenece arrived attatched to my fixed daly with 2 new skeet choke tubes.never billed.
that was then,today could be differnt,with the way peple talk and look at dalys with such destain there has to be a reason other than their cheap price and being offered for sale at w.mart.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

These guns don't have the fit and finish of a fine Italian custom gun or the looks of beauty about them but if they did then the price wouldn't be as cheap as they are. They shoot well, hold up under extreme conditions and are very reliable. People who run them down are usually just repeating something they heard from someone who also is repeating second hand information. Sure there is a lemon every once in awhile but that is true of all brands. People very seldom post about how great their gun is, but just when they fail which they all do. Guy down at my local WalMart who has been working in the sporting goods section for about 20 years, told me once that to his surprise he has never had a single customer come back and complain about one of the CD guns he has sold and they sell a ton of them. Only reason I don't have they one I bought is my nephew couldn't afford to buy a gun and I gave him mine. Like I said, I shot that gun hard for 2 plus years and never a single hiccup. Beauty it is not, a shooter it is.


----------

